# Searching for x81 series frame geometry



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

I haven't turned anything up through searching. Does anyone have old geometry tables for 281/381/481 frames hanging around somewhere?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I do at home...I have them for all three.... I can scan and post them tonight...Any particular size range?


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I do at home...I have them for all three.... I can scan and post them tonight...Any particular size range?



Thanks Dave. I'm interested in knowing more about everything in the 54-56cm TT range. If I'm not mistaken LOOK measured these frames in odd sizes, so I don't know exactly how that would correlate but I would certainly like to see what the geometry numbers look like in that range.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

No problem.....I should remember but if they aren't up by this evening shoot me a PM...I can either scan them or make copies and mail them...let me know


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

texass4 said:


> Thanks Dave. I'm interested in knowing more about everything in the 54-56cm TT range. If I'm not mistaken LOOK measured these frames in odd sizes, so I don't know exactly how that would correlate but I would certainly like to see what the geometry numbers look like in that range.



Here you go...the chart is for a 281 but I verified against the 381 and it's the same...I can't find the 481 to verify but I believe is too but I can't be positive


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Those K, and perhaps K0, values in the smaller sizes seem suspiciously low. Am I missing something? What's the subtlety here?


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

You're the MAN! Thanks Dave!!!

That's exactly what I was looking for...now I've got to scrub those geometry numbers against my size L 585 and see what would be the most appropriate size.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The 281 uses an external headset so the K will be shorter than a frame with an integrated headset like the 381.... I didn't compare the K with the 381 chart I have...I'll check it out tonight but I suspect that's the reason


I have LOOK catalogs going back to 1989 so if anyone needs info, let me know


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Ahhh, the good old days of relaxed STA's on small frames.


----------



## jamesau (Apr 22, 2002)

Here are geometry charts for the 481 and other older models. Though not listed below, the 381 is the same as the 481.

http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/catalog/geo/look_geo.htm


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

*That's a good thing, right*



HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Ahhh, the good old days of relaxed STA's on small frames.


Yeah, I wish they would bring back the x81 series. Love that classic geometry. If it was good enough for Jaja...


----------

